# Alessandra Moretti (Italian leggy politician)



## mcol (15 März 2013)

*Alessandra Moretti - Porta a Porta 26/11/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 



62,5 MB - 3'57" total time - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Alessandra Moretti - Sottovoce 18/12/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 



103 MB - 4'49" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Alessandra Moretti - Domenica Live 13/01/13*



 

 




 

 



51 MB - 1'59" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## B.Mueller20 (10 Apr. 2013)

Sehr Super danke


----------



## Punisher (10 Apr. 2013)

so macht Politik Spaß


----------



## mcol (22 Juli 2013)

*Alessandra Moretti & others - Leader 25/02/13*







 

 




 

 



152 MB - 9'22" - 1024x576 - XviD AVi - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## gluc (23 Juli 2013)

Hui! Warum gibt es sowas nicht bei uns?


----------



## orgamin (3 Nov. 2014)

gluc schrieb:


> Hui! Warum gibt es sowas nicht bei uns?



Gute Frage :-( danke für die Bilder !


----------

